# Note Apk from Galaxy Note



## BeADroid (Dec 23, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Note Apk from the galaxy note work on the S3?
If so does nay know of a apk dump for the GNote?

Thanks.

Riding the LTE waves on my unlocked VZWGS3 !


----------



## PoLoMoTo (Feb 28, 2012)

The only problem I can imagine would be the display size, google note.apk?


----------

